#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Krampfadern im Hoden >

## dani0815

Hallo ich habe , 
durch eine tiefe Beckenvenentrombose habe  ich Krampfadern im rechten Hoden , die beim gehen schmerzen .Wenn ich die seitlichen Bauchmuskeln anspanne , lässt der Schmerz nach .  
Meine Frage ist: warum dies so ist? Hängt es mit dem Cremasters zusammen , dessen Ansatz  an den seitlichen Bauchmuskeln ist und so der Hoden höhergezogen wird und das venöse Blut besser zurückfließt ?

----------


## urologiker

Klingt nach einer guten, anatomisch nachvollziehbaren Erklärung.

----------


## dani0815

Also wäre es auch sinvoll die seitlichen Bauchmuskeln durch training aufzubauen ?

----------

